# Travel



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a newbie keeper, having started in only December. I have three bettas currently, and I know they're hardy fish. I'm 19 and don't drive. My parents are divorced and my dad lives out of state, so I rarely get to see him. I'm going down to see him mid July to mid August.

I'm nervous about leaving my babies here for a month. My mom and grandma know absolutely nothing about keeping my bettas. I know I could teach my mom, but she doesn't want to have to mess with the tank water. And one of them has fin rot, so I have him in a one gal hospital tank that I change weekly. 

Would I be able to take them on a 4-6 hour car trip (Michigan to Indiana, then back a month later) or would it be far too stressful on them? 

I know I really should probably leave them, but like I said, the water probably wouldn't get changed for almost a month...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would just leave them. As long as you clean the tank beforehand, and make sure your mom knows how much food to give them (as in, not overfeed because that will foul the tank even more quickly) and how to top the water off, they'll probably be fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Buy some breathable bags and just put the fish in your pockets or a lunch bag and take them with. Don't feed for 2 days prior to transport and use an ammonia-detoxifying water conditioner for the trip. Keep a containers in each place (if you are hard up, those food-safe stack-able, ziploc food containers work. Betta have got to be the most portable of fish. So use it.


----------



## energizerfish (Jun 27, 2011)

I would not leave them if you know the water will not be changed for a month.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I would take them along. Some people take their bettas on plane trips, and a 4-6 hour car ride probably wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I got unexpectedly given 2 cory cats last month, that survived a 9hour car trip in a glass jar to get them home, I coul have taken more but wasn't sure of the trip, wish I had now. Anyway they should be fine to take.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

think about this...back in the 70's most all bettas came into the US from Hong Kong...500 male bettas in a box...each packed in a small plastic bag with about 1 or 2 tablespoons of water...
so.....if you put each of your bettas in a 4" x 16" plastic fish bag with about 1/4-1/2 cup of water and the rest air you can take your babies on a cross country ride...6 or so hours would be a snap...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

they live in puddles of water... And die in them... I'd bring them... At least the one that has finrot.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

when i was like 8 we moved cross country ( california to pennsylvania ) by car. i had like a 5 gallon hex aquarium and we just threw it in the back of the truck. it cracked and all 5 of the neon tetras in their died  but the betta who was in only a table spoon of water for 7 days lived for another 2 year in a 35 gallon tank with another 7 neon tetras  . i think they would be okay in a cup for 6 hours.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

pj1218 said:


> when i was like 8 we moved cross country ( california to pennsylvania ) by car. i had like a 5 gallon hex aquarium and we just threw it in the back of the truck. it cracked and all 5 of the neon tetras in their died  but the betta who was in only a table spoon of water for 7 days lived for another 2 year in a 35 gallon tank with another 7 neon tetras  . i think they would be okay in a cup for 6 hours.


Well that's a survival story!


----------

